# Sourcing Baby Aspirin



## Suki Dean (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm doing DE IVF in July, my doc has said I need 60-100mg Baby Aspirin daily.  I've been on the Lloyds and Boots Pharmacies websites and haven't found any.  Is it available over-the-counter, or do I need a prescription?  Also, would it have a brand name or another name perhaps?
Many thanks
Suki


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

In the UK you can buy this over the counter in a 75mg strength. You just take 1 per day in morning with food


----------

